# Boulder Boat Swap/Ski Sale April 10-12



## Alpine Sports (Jun 22, 2007)

The Alpine Sports Boulder Spring Kayak Swap/Sale is happening April 10-12.

HOW IT WORKS:

Bring your used boats and gear by the shop anytime Wed/Thurs/Friday and we will help you set a price for your items. Starting Friday we will start selling all swap items during our Swap/Sale. If your item sells you can use 100% of the proceeds in store credit on new gear or take 80% of the sale price in cash (checks will be available on Monday after the swap). You do not have to be present to sell your gear.

SALE SALE SALE!!!

To sweeten the pot. All new paddling gear in the store will be an additional 15% Off during the weekend of the sale. You won't see paddling gear on sale again until the end of the summer so get your gear now and save!

SKI AND SNOWBOARD - 40% OFF

We'll also have all of our remaining ski's, board's, clothing, and accessories on sale at 40% off. We still have some great skis and boards from Volkl, Fischer, Ride, Atomic, and Head in stock. We also have some great jackets and pants from Cloudveil, Loki, and The North Face. Take advantage of these prices now!

As always, feel free to call the shop with any questions 303-325-3231.

Sincerely,

Alpine Sports Boulder
2510 47th St #A1
Boulder, CO 80301
303-325-3231


----------



## Alpine Sports (Jun 22, 2007)

Just got word that Dynafit will be at the gear swap on Friday and Saturday. They will have demo skis and sample clothing priced to sell!!!!


----------



## Alpine Sports (Jun 22, 2007)

*Follow Our Swap on Twitter*

We'll be posting all used boats and gear on Twitter as they come in for the swap. Check our Twitter feed here:

http://twitter.com/*AlpineSports*

*See you this weekend!*


----------



## Alpine Sports (Jun 22, 2007)

*Our boat swap is off to a sweet start! We've got new and used boats galore; Dynafit is here with skis, bindings, boots, and clothing; the Rocky Mountain Sea Kayak Club is here with great info and awesome advice; and all our winter gear is on sale as well as our summer paddling gear! Come stop by! Bring your old gear, buy new or used stuff, and get some screamin' deals!*


----------

